# Adams trophy 7/28



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

few shy of our limit of trout then played catch and release on the oversize redfish w a few keepers call to get in 3379650667 also don't miss out on blast and cast for teal season





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

